# Crew Needed to run snowblowers in Glen Ellyn IL.



## In&Out (Aug 6, 2012)

In & Out Maintenance Service Inc. has secured a contract for a homeowners association to do Glen Ellyn Snow Plowing. I need a crew of 3-5 guys that would be responsible for running snow blowers across 43 townhome driveways to clear them from snow. No trucks can be used on this account. I have all the equipment and a truck to transport it, but need the labor to get the job done quickly. They would be responsible for clearing driveways and stair cases entering the units. Pay will be competitive, but the snow removal crew will be responsible for getting to our base in Elmhurst quickly in the event of a snow this season. Please reply to this post if you are interested.


----------

